# Online-Trends



## Polymore (Jul 6, 2018)

Anyone bought from them recently, still waiting on my code. Wondered if anyone is in the same boat?


----------



## Indominusda1e (Jul 6, 2018)

Polymore said:


> Anyone bought from them recently, still waiting on my code. Wondered if anyone is in the same boat?


Got my code on release day no issues


----------



## DaveLister (Jul 6, 2018)

How long you waiting ??


----------



## yusuo (Jul 6, 2018)

I bought a code and my pro from them, got my code before any other store and got my pro a week ago. Nothing wrong with online trends


----------



## Denitorious (Jul 6, 2018)

yusuo said:


> I bought a code and my pro from them, got my code before any other store and got my pro a week ago. Nothing wrong with online trends



Separately or.. ? I bought the Pro but they keep pushing the shipment date back, so I wonder if I could ask for the code for now.


----------



## rockbmi (Jul 6, 2018)

Denitorious said:


> Separately or.. ? I bought the Pro but they keep pushing the shipment date back, so I wonder if I could ask for the code for now.


Your code is built into the pro. They can’t give you it separately


----------



## yusuo (Jul 6, 2018)

Denitorious said:


> Separately or.. ? I bought the Pro but they keep pushing the shipment date back, so I wonder if I could ask for the code for now.


I bought separately and I have one of the codes away as well here


----------



## Polymore (Jul 6, 2018)

It's been 10 hours now


----------



## King_Knoedel (Jul 6, 2018)

Polymore said:


> It's been 10 hours now


Took more than 24 hours for me to receive my code


----------



## 19cookies (Jul 9, 2018)

Bought my Pro from here on the 25th of June and it shipped today


----------



## f0rCe (Jul 9, 2018)

How in the world... ordered june 22nd and still „payment accepted“ are there vip‘s and normal customers or what?

Did you get an e-mail with tracking id?


----------

